# Nice Little Article About the Evolution of Word Processors!



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

As a writer,

A found this information to be some cool nostalgia. Enjoy!

http://www.retrojunk.com/article/show/4633/evolution-of-word-processors

Jack

PS. Debated whether to put it in the Business Software Forum or the Non-Computer Related forum, because it's not really a problem or issue thread, just a reflective article.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i have moved to tech-related news


----------

